# USAA California GAP Coverage Available Now!



## ajcadoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Update those policies people! For a few dollars more per month, you can let USAA know youre driving for a TNC!


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

ajcadoo said:


> Update those policies people! For a few dollars more per month, you can let USAA know youre driving for a TNC!


After two years of driving on egg shells I've become a USAA member. You're correct! It's $6 more per month to have gap on my car. Not everyone is eligible but for those who are, get with it!

I'm a 4.97 star driver boycotting Lyft because of there insane $2500 deductible..... I'll take a Plus ride here n there but Lyft is an "Under Performer" & an "Under Supporter" for drivers. They could do so much better but they choose to be 2nd rate.


----------

